# Cat wont settle into new home - please help!



## zoohelen17 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, i have moved out of my parents house, and left my cat there for a while whilst i moved in. once everything was settled, i moved my cat over. for the first couple of days he was anxious as expected, but after that settled down a lot, learnt to use a litter tray and generally chilled out. after a week i started to take him in the garden on a harness which he really enjoyed. however, about the 4th time someone came out of a neighbours house which spooked him so he ran back inside. since this he has become more and more reclusive every day, to the point where he stays in my bedroom all day and i have to carry him downstairs to eat. i have taken him outside again, and hes ok for a minute, then runs back in and wants to get back to the bedroom. yesterday i went out for the day and when i came back he hadnt eaten or used his tray all day. does anyone have any helpful tips - he was doing so well so cant understand why he has regressed so much!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

I would stop walking walking her outside and just let adjust and become confident in the new house, I would also get a feliway diffusser and plug this in the main area of where she is currently comfortable and put an extra litter tray and food etc and let her settle, one of my cats took well over a month to feel settled when I moved.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in agreement with Greyhare here. 1 week was really far too soon to try the leash thing.

Give your kitty a good month now to settle.

One thing though ... are you sure your cat didn't hurt itself when it freaked out on the leash?


----------



## Annrabbit (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't worry too much, our cat took a good 3 months to settle down. Now he is out more than in, although that maybe because he doesn't like his new "girlfriend" who hisses at him every time she see him


----------



## Hjessie (Sep 11, 2010)

My cat was from a rescue home and was just left outside the home. We took her home and took her ages. We didnt take her out till she got used to house. She spent hours under our bed and would go for us iif we tried to get her out.

Now.............she owns the place doesnt she ha. We have to bow to her superior haha

Your cat will settle eventually i am sure. Please update us


----------

